# Blasting and cruising at a young age (early 20s)



## Rage Strength (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys. So I've been thinking about blasting and cruising for the rest of my life. I have low test naturally (342) and just down started my pct. I have high hopes of becoming massive and competing as soon as I get the size I seek. What do you guys think? My next cycle is deca/test/drol for 20 weeks and dreading pct then. My only issue would e what if I decide to stop cycling?


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 31, 2012)

Be clear about when your levels showed 342? You make it sound like on cycle or in PCT they were at that level.

That is a serious thing to take on...

If you have done the legwork to find out this is naturally low test and have testing from endos to back it up you can certainly shed a little more light on how you found out about all this... firs time you tested you levels, when you did you first cycle, how many cycles you've done, your age at each of the listed questions and your age now etc etc etc

I would never give you the thumbs up on taking this on personally if I didn't have a load of information that i don't see here. Please give us more so we can give you our opinions bud!


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 31, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Be clear about when your levels showed 342? You make it sound like on cycle or in PCT they were at that level.
> 
> That is a serious thing to take on...
> 
> ...



Well, I got this test right before the cycle and had it tested by my doc. He said my levels are perfectly normal for my age. I have barely done this 1 test cycle. Ever since my late teen years when I started taking bodybuilding serious did I all of a sudden notice this problem. I will admit for a year or so of training I didn't know how to properly diet or train but after several years of research know how to do all that. I am actually soon going to be studying to be a dietician. I have alway had "limp dick" until I got on cycle. I also tended to put on strength rarely as well as gaining fat easy. The only way I was able to lose weight was after I got on this OTC test booster, sex drive rose from it as well.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd recommend running dr scally's pct protocol. Wait a month, then get labs done and post them up for us to review. I'd never recommend someone in thier early 20's blasting and cruising until I saw actual bloodwork.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah theres still a lot missing here IMO to make any suggestions. How far after your cycle did you get tested? Did you run a proper PCT after that cycle? etc.

There are a few ways to see how high you can get your natural test and to see if you can get it to stay there... for example cash out posted about the clomid challenge. 

You need to do a LOT of exploring and deducing that other avenues won't work before you make that call.

Check out Dr Scally info and also see CashOut's methodology on here and attempt to boost your natty test to make sure how high you can get.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 31, 2012)

If your goal is recovery natty Test do what Andro and Colt just told you BUT!! if you are only interesting on how will be affect you on blast and cruising that is a diffrent convo here. I know we talked about this brother and like I said if this is what YOU want and know what are you doing go for it but reaserching , questions like this one, set up a plan and make a decision will take time, lost of reading, advices and more important get with your Dr about this cause is your health and that is more important than become a Pro. Just my personal opinion and I know you understand what I mean my brother...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2012)

thats a bit young.  clomid + a t booster should get you going.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 31, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> If your goal is recovery natty Test do what Andro and Colt just told you BUT!! if you are only interesting on how will be affect you on blast and cruising that is a diffrent convo here. I know we talked about this brother and like I said if this is what YOU want and know what are you doing go for it but reaserching , questions like this one, set up a plan and make a decision will take time, lost of reading, advices and more important get with your Dr about this cause is your health and that is more important than become a Pro. Just my personal opinion and I know you understand what I mean my brother...



Thanks kiki... ever the father figure you are


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 31, 2012)

Appreciate the responses guys. I had a natty test of 342 before I even started any cycle andro. I've always had low test naturally for some reason. I won't make that decision yet, but after 2nd I will seriously think about it.


----------



## Jada (Aug 1, 2012)

hey rage i agree with all the brothers advice. make sure u take some labs and post so the vets can advice u.


----------

